# Will goats eat morning glory and bindweed?



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

My new garden is overrun with morning glories. They're really pretty in the morning but wow, that stuff is like kudzu. They've covered everything and they're starting to pull down the fencing. 

I asked in the gardening forum and someone suggested asking here. I'm in the market for some goats anyway so this would be great news if they would eat morning glories. I could keep them in the garden.

Does it matter what kind of goat it is? I've heard that purebred goats or dairy goats (the kind I want) are pickier about eating weeds. But I have a friend that can loan me some crossbred wethers if that's what I need.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Mine will eat some morning glory.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

happydog said:


> My new garden is overrun with morning glories. They're really pretty in the morning but wow, that stuff is like kudzu. !


Ugg, I hate that stuff. So pretty to look at in the wild though. I have been fighting it and pulling it out of my landscaping every year since I moved here.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

bind weed yes, morning glory some, kudzu YESYES YES,


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

They'll eat some morning glory. They love sweet potato vines though. Ask me how I found THAT out!

Might be easier to pull the morning glory.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Yea, they will eat bindweed.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Mine love Morning Glory.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes, and everything else in the garden as well.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, and bindweed is actually a fairly highly nutritious feed. By all means, start out with loaned wethers - if you have good fencing to keep them in. THey would get your feet wet as to whether you wanted to keep goats.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Mine will stuff themselves on morning glory.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Um, mine prefer the bushes the bindweed is climbing... Pretty much anything I have planted on purpose and wish to keep....


----------



## Dry Bridge (Jul 7, 2010)

Brings up another question...will goats eat bamboo?

Paul B.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

hmmm dont have any morning glories or poison ivy anymore...course the lilac bush is gone too. But I figured thats the price I'll pay for not getting poison ivy this year. Don't know about the bamboo they would probable try it, and if they liked it then no more bamboo for you...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Bindweed and morning glory both.

My guineas like bindweed, too. 

Oh, and poison ivy - Trub LOVES that stuff!


----------

